# Favorite Degree?



## jonesvilletexas

Looking back, what was your favorite degree? 

Why?


----------



## jonesvilletexas

FC - Because of the symbolism.


----------



## Blake Bowden

For me, probably the EA. It was a weird feeling for me. I was nervous as heck, yet felt right at home with my soon-to-be brothers. Everything was fresh and unexpected. Second would be the Masters. Besides the appendant bodies, sometimes I wish there were more Degrees. With each Degree you experienced new things, learned new lessons etc. Kinda miss it


----------



## Brother Secretary

FC - same reason as Brother Jones. And it's all about education and developing as a complete man. No surprise, I confer the FCs at Parsons and am a long standing member of the 30th Degree Team at Austin Scottish Rite (those not SR Masons, there are significant parallels between 2nd & 30th)


----------



## Jon D. Smith

MM- By the time I reached that stage, I was more relaxed and focused on the lesson that was being conveyed. I was still quite nervous during the EA (especially) and the FC.
Going back and watching the two previous two, new aspects came into view about what was being conveyed, things that I missed while being the main participant. I've been told that as time progresses, increased understanding may come forth by watching the degrees again.


----------



## Bigmel

EA  Because, The EA Degree started me on my Journey


----------



## PeterLT

As a candidate EA was my favorite. As WM it's FC.


----------



## owls84

Going through it was the EA but I love doing a Masters. The lessons talked about in the lecture are ones I think about a lot. Sad thing is each one is special.


----------



## Dave in Waco

As a candidate I felt the EA was quite overwelming.  It's all so new and so much to take in, I could have promised the Lodge my firstborn and still not realize it.  
FC is my favorite to confer because of the symbolism involved in it.  

In all, I've really enjoyed working in the degrees.  I've been involved in some memorable ones.


----------



## Papatom

jonesvilletexas said:


> FC - Because of the symbolism.


Brother Jerry, if you can listen to Brother John Artz Past Master at Oak Forest lodge explain the FC degree. He can do it like nobody else.


----------



## gilv

EA as its the only one I have gone through. Very emotional very significant.

Gil V.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin

Again it was spoiled for me as I knew much of the material from knowledge passed on. My favorite was FC it was the most fun for me.


----------



## TX_Traveler

I appreciated all three and all three left a great impression with me but much more so after I was able to see them from the seats. I love participating in all the degrees in any position.  I like acting as MC in an EA because that preparation time prior to * * * is a solemn time..


----------



## Casey

My MM was most special to me bc of my friend and brother Jimmy Rumsey who was our WM at the time who conferred all of my degrees.  He had a sign printed reserving my deceased fathers usual seat in lodge.  And slipped me my dads SC ring right after I took my obligation.  I'm usually a wordsmith by nature.  But could hardly speak that night.   Ill never forget any of that degree.


----------



## jwhoff

FC ... Golden Rule reception.  The key to humanity.  

Should have solved every question for all with an attentive ear.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf

I still like the fact that the Ea degree was the start of the journey, a journey that i don't think can ever be compleated. The perfect ashler is a goal that is always just out of reach, something we can grasp but never hold


----------



## jmackeen

While I enjoy all the degrees, but when I watch the FC degree I pick up something new and interesting every single time.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

Brothers,

As a candidate, I would say the EA degree because it was so completely new to me. I had a great team of men give me all three degrees.

I was fortunate enough this year to confer the Master's degree on my young (20 year old) nephew. What a pleasure and honor for me! 

It seems to me that we have shortened the degree lectures since I was initiated, passed and raised. I think this may be a disservice to the newly initiated, passed and raised Masons. I understand that it makes for a long night, but for the candidate, they should be given as much light as the lodge can bestow.

Making it "easy" to become a Mason may not be the best thing for the Fraternity. We should emphasize quality, not quantity.

Tim Fleischer
PM Salado Masonic Lodge #296


----------



## S.Courtemanche

Tim, it was also an awesome job you did conferring this degree, I am sure that Mason is happy that you did this and he will remember this for the rest of his life.


----------



## STLamb

Now that I've been through the Blue Lodge degrees, I have to say I enjoyed the MM the most. It was a moving experience! And besides that, my cousin, who was an alterboy at my wedding was the Tiler for my MM degree, which made it very special, since I had no idea he would be there beforehand. I told him afterwards that he had been there for the two most important nights of my life. However, I find the FC to be the most beautiful. The EA was exciting and mysterious. They are almost like children. You love them all for different reasons, but it is impossible to say you love one more than the other.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

I honestly love each degree for there own different lessons and perspective...in our childhood, in our adult lives, and as we age, we see things from a different perspective and each stage of life has its lessons.  This was a hard question for me, but, since there can only be one answer, I would say that the MM degree was my favorite, because it was then that I could you all my Brothers.  I joined the forum when my interest in Masonry was first sparked, before I was a Mason.  I learned a lot from you all and while I may not be a Texas Mason, this Yankee really appreciates the words, the thoughts, the lessons, and the advice I gained from all of you that helped me on my journey in light.  So for those reasons, the privilege to address you all as Brothers, and the degree that made that possible would have to be my favorite...


----------



## AdQuadratum

The death !


----------



## dfreybur

I went into my EA cold so I had no idea what to expect.  It was all new to me and it had a big emotional impact but there was so much new most of it didn't sink in until I was working on my proficiency.

By the time I took my MM I knew everyone well and it was a nice mix of the expected and unexpected.

In my FC it was those lectures that impressed me.  I've since seen FC degrees in several jurisdictions and the way the lectures are conducted in Texas is more different than most.  The way I saw it there was a piece small enough for me to absorb then we moved and the topic changed.  Then another piece small enough for me to absorb and we moved again.  I was better able to understand and retain the information as it was given to me.  Introduction, three, five, seven, the story of the pass, the story of the wages and the letter G, the story of the rise and fall of civilizations and the hand of Masonry lifting ever up across the ages.


----------



## Bro. Vincent

I will let you know after Saturday when I am raised... I'm excited and curious and anxious all at the same time...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

Hello all... First post here.

I'd also say that my favorite was the FCC for any of the same reasons.  My MM was excellent... Funny I thought they had forgotten about me there in the West! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Monsignor

Sorry that should have been FC... Thanks autocorrect! 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff

FC.  I mean, I just can't get past it.

it's truly with me every day. it keeps me alive and on the edge of humanity and eternity. 

a :001_smile: for those of you who read deeper than these few comments.


----------



## Ashlar76

Without a doubt, the Meat and Potatoes.

FellowCraft!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rpbrown

Tough choice. They were all special to me in different ways. So, I would have to say all of them


----------



## crono782

My favorite degree as a candidate: FC. My favorite degree now: EA. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

Ashlar76 said:


> Without a doubt, the Meat and Potatoes.



I lived in Seattle metro about 2001-2. After a 3rd degree completed and the lodge was closed there was a meal. During the meal a couple of the brothers did a "knife and fork" presentation.  They jokingly called it the "third and a half degree".  All of the PMs present seemed to know the words so it must have been a local tradition going back a long time.  Degrees stated meetings are solemn and they are supposed to be.  The festive board after have levity and they are supposed to be like that.  This presentation was an artful mix of elegant and hilarious.  Sort of a spoof on the duties of the stewards.


----------



## wcypodcast

3rd, 7th(RA), 13th(AASR), 9(CM) ,Order of the Temple 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Billy Jones

The 3rd  virtual past master 32nd and Knight Templer


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

3rd degree by far!
I am joining Scottish Rite in October. Can't wait for those degrees!

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## wcypodcast

Are you southern jurisdiction or northern?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter

MM is certainly the most dramatic and moving but I feel that the degree team that did my EA and FC did a better job. They really "meant" every word.  The FC lecture is my favorite. It was very inspiring


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

wcypodcast said:


> Are you southern jurisdiction or northern?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Northern. Why?

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## wcypodcast

Just curious. The degrees are different between northern and southern jurisdictions. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

wcypodcast said:


> The degrees are different between northern and southern jurisdictions.



Especially the early ones.  In SJ the early numbered degrees tell details of what most of us experienced during our 3rd degree.


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

Really? Are the degrees completely different?

Up here in Michigan, I heard that they've recently changed the degrees so that they wouldn't "offend" people. Sounds pretty lame. I guess it's time to take that first "A" out of AASR! 

Master Mason from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## wcypodcast

Exactly. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

AnthonyPomilia357 said:


> Are the degrees completely different?



Comparing the SR degrees I took in SJ with the ones I visited in NJ the early ones are completely different but after several the differences become small.


----------



## jwhoff

The northern jurisdiction has re-written its degrees several times in the past ... the same moral lessons taught with different (usually American and more modern themes.)  I have read most of them and do not take them to be less offensive.  Rather more to the understanding of today's membership.

Many of my fellow brethren here in the southern jurisdiction consider the re-writes akin to blasphemy.  "Thou shall not change the work but abideth by each stroke from the hand of Albert Pike."  Liberties, though glossed over from Pike's pen, are not to be tolerated.  

Again, I'm somewhat ambivalent to the charge.

:18:


----------



## Bro. Vincent

The SW in my lodge does the entire MC lecture during the FC degree. It's beautiful to see and hear. Every time he does it in a district degree setting he gets an standing ovation. He doesn't shorten anything, not one word.

It is absolute impressive. I love the EA degree but I also love his rendition of that...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dbenton414

Id have to say the Fc. Love the staircase lecture


----------



## Brother

Order of the temple. The most meaningful degree I've been through next to the masters degree.

Senior Deacon Empire Lodge 586
Haggai Chapter 53
Haggai Council 38
KT Sword Bearer McKinney Commandery 34


----------



## Warrior1256

For me MM no doubt. I will remember every moment for the rest of my life.


----------



## twhaley67

FC, I was enthralled by the staircase lecture. I was moved by the fact that these men were putting on this elaborate display just for little old me. The night really changed me I think. The MM was also thrilling but I was a little more ready for it.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

EA, no doubt.  My first introduction to the Lodge was the best.


----------



## Ed Nelson

The EA degree holds a deep place in my heart. It was the start of my masonic journey, and the newness and strangeness of what was happening makes is special to me.

The MM is my favorite. The ritual is deeply meaningful and I feel I became a true master mason the night I was raised.

Conversely, the FC degree is my least favorite. The long lecture of the staircase and the rest of the degree just doesn't grab me at all.


----------



## AndreAshlar

The Fellowcraft degree for sure


----------



## Companion Joe

Mark Master


----------



## Glen Cook

We have fun in our Mark Master Lodge (Keystone), hamming it up a bit.


----------



## crono782

dalinkou said:


> So far, the Council Degrees were my favorites.  They are the ones I really wish I could experience again.


I agree. The royal master is one of my favorite esp if the long form soliloquy is given.


----------



## Ghost

Being initiated. The newfound light and brothers make for a great first experience.


----------



## AndreAshlar

My favorite will be the next one I  obtain #WaitingPatiently


----------



## CLewey44

jonesvilletexas said:


> Looking back, what was your favorite degree?
> 
> Why?



I think the most memorable was EA for sure. Yes, the MM degree was great and I didn't know what to expect exactly, but the EA really was something due to the fact that I didn't really have a clue what was going to happen. I think I will always remember them but the EA sticks out the most for sure. Absolutely nervous, but I kept thinking about my great-grandfather, both of my grandfathers and my dad as well. They all had done it and they are all great guys. It was very special.


----------



## CLewey44

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Again it was spoiled for me as I knew much of the material from knowledge passed on. My favorite was FC it was the most fun for me.



Sorry to hear you had a lot of knowledge already. That must have really taken away a lot of the mystery of what was going to happen.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

MM degree. I am very fascinated with the story behind brother Abiff.


----------



## Ressam

Travelling Man91 said:


> MM degree. I am very fascinated with the story behind brother Abiff.


If possible -- could you, please, tell&describe this Event, sir?
I just heard that Rituals are not counted as "masonic secrets".


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Although for some brothers this may be true, for me I was taught against discussing what goes on in the lodge, and to me it would be violating my solemn obligation. There are multiple videos online that go into detail who he was.


----------



## Warrior1256

Travelling Man91 said:


> Although for some brothers this may be true, for me I was taught against discussing what goes on in the lodge, and to me it would be violating my solemn obligation. There are multiple videos online that go into detail who he was.


Same here. I'm not sure about all of the things that I can / cannot discuss about ritual. Therefore, I do not discuss it outside of lodge unless it is with someone that I know for a fact is a Mason.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Same here brother. There are a lot of forums I would like  to comment on, but due to my obligation I do not


----------



## dfreybur

Ressam said:


> If possible -- could you, please, tell&describe this Event, sir?



You have mentioned that you are not a member of our family but that you are interested in becoming one.  As such you should not read about the content of the degrees.  It spoils the surprise and reduces the emotional impact.



> I just heard that Rituals are not counted as "masonic secrets".



They contain some of the theoretical secrets and each jurisdiction has its own rules for how much detail is allowed to be revealed to outsiders.


----------



## Bloke

Ressam said:


> If possible -- could you, please, tell&describe this Event, sir?
> I just heard that Rituals are not counted as "masonic secrets".



I don't see myself necessarily bound by my obligation on this on (obligations vary, but i think to explain all is not within the spirit of them ). Certainly our GL works with a fairly open approach. Here, the general consensus is you are correct, 'ritual' is not secret.

That said, masonry calls you to be courteous. To start a conversation around this would make my brothers on posts above uncomfortable, and i am not going to do that without a decent reason. There will be no profit or pleasure in it, even for the questioner who should discover rather than be told these lessons...

Even if those posts were not there, i probably would not get into this. Freemasonry is a progressive,  (initially at least) linear , subjective and a journey. You're asking about the final degree journey in the craft, without the context or understanding of those prior. Trying to unpack that box before you've opened the first two would sell short  those presents and the craft in particular.

If you are qualified, begin the journey with faith.


----------



## Ressam

dfreybur said:


> You have mentioned that you are not a member of our family but that you are interested in becoming one.  As such you should not read about the content of the degrees.  It spoils the surprise and reduces the emotional impact.
> 
> 
> 
> They contain some of the theoretical secrets and each jurisdiction has its own rules for how much detail is allowed to be revealed to outsiders.



Thanks for the answer, Sir.


----------



## Ressam

Bloke said:


> I don't see myself necessarily bound by my obligation on this on (obligations vary, but i think to explain all is not within the spirit of them ). Certainly our GL works with a fairly open approach. Here, the general consensus is you are correct, 'ritual' is not secret.
> 
> That said, masonry calls you to be courteous. To start a conversation around this would make my brothers on posts above uncomfortable, and i am not going to do that without a decent reason. There will be no profit or pleasure in it, even for the questioner who should discover rather than be told these lessons...
> 
> Even if those posts were not there, i probably would not get into this. Freemasonry is a progressive,  (initially at least) linear , subjective and a journey. You're asking about the final degree journey in the craft, without the context or understanding of those prior. Trying to unpack that box before you've opened the first two would sell short  those presents and the craft in particular.
> 
> If you are qualified, begin the journey with faith.



Thanks for your explanation!!!

Can I ask 1 thing.
What is more important for a mason -- meetings in The Lodge or meetings in "profane/normal/usual" Life?


----------



## AndreAshlar

Ressam said:


> Can I ask 1 thing.
> What is more important for a mason -- meetings in The Lodge or meetings in "profane/normal/usual" Life?


Visit your local lodge and knock...


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Ressam said:


> Thanks for your explanation!!!
> 
> Can I ask 1 thing.
> What is more important for a mason -- meetings in The Lodge or meetings in "profane/normal/usual" Life?


Have you petitioned a lodge ?


----------



## Ressam

Travelling Man91 said:


> Have you petitioned a lodge ?



Thank You, Honorable Gentlemen!
It's such a pleasure & honour to communicate with such a great, clever & funny people!
I don't know. I think, I'm not suitable for Freemasonry.
I'm researching now!
I thought & made serious decision to give a petition on -- March 1'st 2018. That's my Plan.


----------



## Bloke

Ressam said:


> Thanks for your explanation!!!
> 
> Can I ask 1 thing.
> What is more important for a mason -- meetings in The Lodge or meetings in "profane/normal/usual" Life?



I think you will get different answers, but my opinion is what happens in lodge helps you in the "profane/normal/usual" life. Freemasonry is one of several tools our world offers us to understand it and to live in it. In some ways, going to lodge is withdrawing from the world in order to live better in it. I think you need to live life, not always been withdrawn from it.. My response doesnt directly answer your question, but I am sure obtusely does..


----------



## Bloke

Ressam said:


> ....I don't know. I think, I'm not suitable for Freemasonry.
> I'm researching now...



What makes you think you are unsuitable for Freemasonry ?


----------



## Ressam

Bloke said:


> What makes you think you are unsuitable for Freemasonry ?



I think -- I'm not ready.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

Ressam said:


> Thank You, Honorable Gentlemen!
> It's such a pleasure & honour to communicate with such a great, clever & funny people!
> I don't know. I think, I'm not suitable for Freemasonry.
> I'm researching now!
> I thought & made serious decision to give a petition on -- March 1'st 2018. That's my Plan.


Question, what makes you believe your not suitable ?


----------



## Ressam

Travelling Man91 said:


> Question, what makes you believe your not suitable ?



Thanks for your question, Sir!
I just need Time.


----------



## Classical

Ressam said:


> If possible -- could you, please, tell&describe this Event, sir?
> I just heard that Rituals are not counted as "masonic secrets".


Ummm...


----------



## Ressam

Classical said:


> Ummm...




I just wanted to -- "hear short story" from Master Mason... 
But, of course -- it's voluntary!


----------



## Emjaysmash

Ressam said:


> Thanks for your question, Sir!
> I just need Time.


Good luck on your journey! I do hope you find yourself ready in the proper time!

Back to the OP, while the MM is always entertaining, the EA was definitely more emotional for me.


----------



## dfreybur

Ressam said:


> I think -- I'm not ready.



Most men when asked about when they petitioned report they wish they had petitioned earlier.  Go ahead and petition now.  The only preparation you need is in your heart - A willingness to trust that your friend who sponsors/mentors you went through the same thing and will take good care of you.

Education is plentiful as you progress.  No need to wait.


----------



## Ressam

dfreybur said:


> Most men when asked about when they petitioned report they wish they had petitioned earlier.  Go ahead and petition now.  The only preparation you need is in your heart - A willingness to trust that your friend who sponsors/mentors you went through the same thing and will take good care of you.
> 
> Education is plentiful as you progress.  No need to wait.



Big Thanks for your advise, Mr.Doug!!!
I'm very-very appreciated!


----------



## Warrior1256

dfreybur said:


> You have mentioned that you are not a member of our family but that you are interested in becoming one. As such you should not read about the content of the degrees. It spoils the surprise and reduces the emotional impact.


I totally agree. When I was researching Masonry prior to joining I purposefully avoided descriptions of rituals as I wanted to experience it first hand.


----------



## Kenneth NC Mason

For me, I like all of my degrees for different reasons 

My EA degree, I had a Bro. Virginia and one from Maryland at my degree. On relieving light, having those two there standing next to me made my feel like I was a part of something bigger than myself.

FC...the lecture! I loved it so much that it was the first thing I learned once I was raised in Feb 2015

MM...well...

I have an Uncle from Ohio who I hadn't seen in 8 years...his dad ( my moms step dad ) was the reason I wanted to become a mason. Unfortunately my Grandfather died of cancer before he could see me petition. But, on his death bed, he told my uncle he wanted me to have his ring,

So, on the day I was raised, 

My uncle  from VA was the third ruffian

My step dad ( PDDGM in NC, and my catechism coach) put on the first and second sections along with my EA and FC degrees

And my Uncle from Ohio raised me

After I was raised , he slipped my grandfathers ring on my finger.

I go home after the degree, and lo and behold, I have some " pennies from Heaven " lying on the floor

A very moving day I'd say


----------



## Canadian Paul

I couldn't possibly pick out one degree being more 'favoured' than the rest - the each have special features, both from the point of view of when I received them and also from participating in conferring them. One that really made an enduring impression on me when I received it is not, properly speaking, a 'degree'. It was the Ceremony of the Board of Installed Masters that I received when Installed as Master of my lodge.


----------

